# Rabies Vaccine reaction



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, all the Chi's went in for their annual vet check and rabies vaccines this week. Unfortunately, Alvin didn't do so well. He has been terribly lethargic since the shot on Monday (we even gave a shot of benadryl to counteract any reaction). I am giving benaryl now 2x day, and he started coming around more today. The vet has marked his chart and we will not be giving it to him anymore. I so hate all these vaccines, even though I know they can do good too (I'm that way with human vaccines too). I am so glad I passed on giving him any other shots after the puppy series! 
Has anyone else had a reaction like this lasting this long? Luckily, he hasn't had any seizures! But I am still worried about my baby


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey's whole face blew up like a balloon and she got bright lobster-red and super itchy and sluggish after both the rabies and distemper vaccines. She was sluggish for a couple days with the distemper reaction. She won't be getting either vaccine again!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninjas face blew up too and his whole entire body broke out in hives his ears were so swollen they didn't stand anymore and his feet pads were huge too glad you're not getting them anymore ninja isn't either he also had the benedryl shot before the vaccine and it did diddly squat! There's so many threads on here of vaccine reactions


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ninjas face blew up too and his whole entire body broke out in hives his ears were so swollen they didn't stand anymore and his feet pads were huge too glad you're not getting them anymore ninja isn't either he also had the benedryl shot before the vaccine and it did diddly squat! There's so many threads on here of vaccine reactions


Same thing here with the benadryl. She was dosed before and afterwards with it, and it didn't do a dang thing!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

UPDATE: It took until today (6 days) for Alvin to really start acting like his normal self after the rabies vaccination Monday. All week his face was drawn and he was terribly lethargic and non responsive towards most everything. I feel a great relief today as I truly wondered if it damaged something within him. I will NOT be giving him any vaccines of any type in the future.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I do not blame you Mel. Thank goodness he is acting normal again..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So glad he is better! Phew!

Seems that you are damned if you do and damned if you don't...


----------

